# splits/cracks in thumb? why?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

my right thumb is continually splitting open or cracking at the tip - immediately becomes infected and very painful, takes a good 3 weeks to heal. When it does heal the scab/callous around it is very thick as the layers rejoin.

Why? Any insights into what this means? can I prevent it? Get it to heal faster? 

Only happens in the winter. I am zealous about always wearing gloves to protect my hands from the cold. 

thanks
Cathy


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dry air, not drinking enough water, washing hands often, handling items that wick moisture from your skin.

I get them all the time in the winter. We heat with wood stove and even with 2 large humidifiers going, it's dry in here. Compound that with working with a lot of paper during the day and spinning & knitting wool at night.

I treat mine with ample salve (Mommy Kiss it). Recipe for that and other healing salves can be found:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/salvemaking


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

i have mild psoriasis and it will effect my fingers and hans in the winter. I use gold bond lotion and it really helps.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Hand cream, hand cream and more hand cream! Apply everytime your hands have been in water and when you come in from the cold.

I'd also recommend the food supplement from www.4source.com
My skin as improved so much as has my hair and nails! (I don't sell or manufacture this product nor do I get money for recommending it.)

Cod liver oil wouldn't hurt either if you can handle the taste.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

yup, dry air, cold, not enough water...

I use honey and then cover with a bandaid on mine to heal it and then wear gloves ALWAYS for EVERYTHING outside. AND use gloves when I'm washing dishes. 

I know it's painful.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Eat Jell-O. I work with my hands in water a lot and my thumb and fingers always crack at the corner of the nails. Eating Jell-O takes care of it pretty well.

It also helps to leave the corners of the nails a bit longer than normal.


----------



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

In winter, I slather my hands (and sometimes heels) with Bag Balm before bed and wear cotton gloves/socks to bed. If a crack is really bad I use Vitamin E salve.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

My mom gets those every winter....I made up some salve for her to use. I melted beeswax with olive oil that was infused with calendula flowers, rose hips and cat's claw. The cracks heal within days and don't get infected. I use this salve on every cut, scrape, and cat scratch I get...Plus it also helps with diaper rash and heat rashes.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Flax seed oil, one tablespoon a day for a couple of weeks.


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

I use Nexcare Skin Crack Care. It is like a bottle of nail polish, clear. It seals the crack instantly, takes away the pain, and the crack heals in a few days. I never go without it. It costs $7 or $8 but comes usually with a big tube of hand cream. It is usually in the first aid section of the drug store.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Dry air, not drinking enough water, washing hands often, handling items that wick moisture from your skin.



what she said, but to add that wearing gloves when exposed to the cold dry winter air may help too. i have cracking, especially around some scar tissue, and i use something called "porter's salve".


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

You can also use super glue (no kidding) to seal the crack - it'll burn like heck for a bit, but it does keep the skin together. Otherwise, use rubber/nitril/latex gloves when working in water, keep hands as warm as possible, lotion them up and cover with cotton gloves or socks at night.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

You're really a giant cicada getting ready to come out of your shell  

RF


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Go to your local livestock supply store and get some Bag Balm, Udder Cream or the like. We've had good success with Dr. Naylor's brand.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Tea Tree Oil will heal those cracks up faster than anything else. My Daddy used to get those something terrible and he tried just about everything previously listed in this thread. I got him some Tea Tree Oil and he never used anything else.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

From what I understand the reason why these cracks occur in the winter is because water evaporates faster in cold weather and doesn't have a chance to be absorbed by the skin. I have found the best way to stop the pain and promote healing is to seal them up with super glue. I have used all sorts of moisturizers and my skin still cracks.


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

Could be a fungus, try washing your hands in Nizoral shampoo or as has been mentioned apply tea tree oil.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

cathleenc said:


> my right thumb is continually splitting open or cracking at the tip.......


Is it just your right thumb and not the rest of your hands? Are you doing some kind of repetitive work or constantly gripping something that puts a lot of stress on your thumb?

Square Peg mentioned putting balm on and wearing gloves to bed. You can do the same thing with just your thumb by putting antibiotic cream on the thumb and wearing a finger condom over just your thumb. Finger condoms can be acquired from cooks and restaurant equipment suppliers, maybe also available at a pharmacy. Professional cooks use them if they cut a finger during food prep and have to wear a band-aid, the finger condom fits over top of the bandaged finger to keep it dry and clean.
.


----------



## EccentricFollys (Aug 7, 2007)

Anhydrous lanolin. If you're not allergic to wool, that is. Should be able to find it at the pharmacy.

Worked water and wastewater treatment for years. Always had to take samples in all kinds of weather. Hated wearing gloves. And always washing my hands with anti-bacterial soap. Only used the lanolin when i went to bed. Helped heal the cracked and bleeding knuckles. Daily use, during the winter, keeps my hands from cracking anywhere.

And definately what the others said. Water, nutritionals and wearing gloves when you can.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks everyone!

I KNOW I should drink more water.... have been working on trying to do it every day. Already taking fish oil daily, I can tell it's working by how smooth the bottom of my feet are. (lack of omega 3 can be the cause of deep cracks on your heels btw).

I always wear gloves outdoors if the temp is below 60 degrees. Always.

Have tried both a liquid lanolin oil and pure shea butter at night (different nights, not together). The shea butter is my favorite, takes all the red out of my skin and softens wonderfully. But it does not stop the dreaded thumb cracks. The liquid lanolin doesn't do much these days at all.

Been treating it, once cracked, by three different strategies: neglect, or hot soaks in water followed by antibactiaral cream and a bandaid, or a natural comfrey/olive oil balm. Can't say it matters which of the three I use - same duration, same discomfort.

Yes, only my right thumb cracks. I will get ezcema on other places on the right hand but no open cracking.

Glad to know I'm not alone with this problem!


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Try using a beeswax based lip balm on your hands to protect them from the elements. Several soapmakers, myself included, make and sell "lotion bars" that operate the same way (and are more convenient to use). Just rub the lip balm lightly over the backs of your hands and fingers, then rub it in. If your hands feel greasy, you used too much.

I know how much those skin cracks hurt! Hopefully some of these suggestions give you some relief.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ouch! I get those myself. The ONLY thing that has helped me is chapstick. Plain old chapstick. Not lipgloss. Eases the pain instantly and heals the cracks quickly, too. Used to recommend it to patients taking chemo who would get those cracks so badly they couldn't button their clothes. Jan in Co


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

FOR ME, _*not * eating gluten_ prevents most of the cracks from ever starting. I found that out by accident. 

Also, when I do get one started I put super glue  in it RIGHT AWAY and it heals up *MUCH * faster.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Ive had it off and on in winter my whole adult life, mainly along an old scar line on the tip of my thumb whre I once cut it down to the bone.. Since I started using my own beeswax olive oil mix on it, covered with a bandage, it heals much faster and comes less frequently.


----------



## Thoughthound (Oct 13, 2004)

My FIL was a carpenter for more than 50 years. Suddenly his fingers started cracking whenever he handled wood.

Turns out the repeated handling of items can slowly build a toxicity or allergy. 

Now he has to wear latex gloves whenever he handles wood, especially treated wood.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Follow the suggestions of Thoughthound & Aunt Elner regarding the use of nitrile or latex gloves (dependant on allergy sensitivity). The gloves should fit snuggly to allow for proper dexterity and tactility. Use your favorite balm/salve and wear the gloves over the medication. Use them at night as well, as cloth will wick the medications AWAY from the skin.

Petroleum based cream/salve/balm will damage rubber based products over time. This may affect your selection(s)

Thoughthound: Several types of raw, unfinished woods, most noteably walnut can cause the reactions you describe.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Warmed up Lansino (sp) (Cream for nursing mothers) on warm moist hands really helps but they will need to be wrapped up for a bit as it is messy. Some time in a sauna also would help or a greenhouse.


----------

